# Gnoll Park



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

If anyone is interested I know there is a dog show going on in Gnoll Park, Neath on 26th September.

I don't know all the details, I noticed a leaflet earlier and thought of you all


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

*COMPANION DOG SHOW*
with 2 Obedience Classes
on Sunday 6th September 2009
at
Gnoll Country Park, Neath

Entry fees taken from 12noon, judging from 2pm
Classes 1-4 = £1 per dog per class. Classes 5 -16 = 50p per dog per class

1. Any Variety Puppy (6-12 months)
2. Any Variety Sporting
3. Any Variety Non-Sporting
4. Any Variety Open

Best in Show
The winners of Best in Show will receive a shield (Perpetual) 
Winners of Best in Show, Reserve Best in Show and Best Puppy will not be eligible to compete in classes 5 - 16

5. Any Variety over 15 inches
6. Any Variety under 15 inches
7. Any Variety with a long coat
8. Any Variety with a short coat
9. Best Child Handler
10. Most appealing eyes
11. Waggiest Tail
12. Dog most looks like owner
13. Best Brace (pair of dogs)
14. Scruffiest dog
15. Judge would like to take home

Rosettes for Best in Show, Res Best in Show and Best Puppy

All in aid of Cancer Challenge

*Obedience entries taken at 11.30am*
Judging starts 12 noon
Entry £1 per class

*Class 1 - Have a Go*
Heel on a lead
Novice recall on a lead - no finish
Sit, Stay on lead - 30 secs
Down, Stay on lead - 30 secs

*Class 2 - Intermediate*

Heel on a lead
Heel free
Novice recall with finish
Retrieve any article
Sit - Stay - 1 minute
Down - Stay - 1 minute​


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

I was going to pop along with one of my boys but there's a pretty good chance I'll be babysitting a new litter


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

Yep I'm going to enter some of my dogs in the companion dog show  I used to go every year as I only lived up the road and watched the water retrieving aswell with the gundogs. Its fun


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

Decided I'm taking my shihtzu and pug  My mum and dad are going to meet me there aswell...so will have a good day out!!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

shazalhasa said:


> I was going to pop along with one of my boys but there's a pretty good chance I'll be babysitting a new litter


Thanks! Man I even got the date wrong lol!! I will definitely be going with my two and enter Sky into the puppy class, most appealing eyes, waggiest tail and dog the judges want to take home 



flufffluff39 said:


> Decided I'm taking my shihtzu and pug  My mum and dad are going to meet me there aswell...so will have a good day out!!


Great!!


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Thanks! Man I even got the date wrong lol!! I will definitely be going with my two and enter Sky into the puppy class, most appealing eyes, waggiest tail and dog the judges want to take home


hmmm, you may have stiff competition in the puppy class, I might not be going but my other half is set on taking the pyr  he's a handsome chap too... the dog that is lol:smilewinkgrin:

I would have liked to try one of the obedience classes, my baby can do the stuff on the first one, he used to 'fetch' too but hasn't done that since he was about 2 years old lol... never mind, he'll be strutting his stuff at the Lido at the end of Aug in the open show there


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

shazalhasa said:


> hmmm, you may have stiff competition in the puppy class, I might not be going but my other half is set on taking the pyr  he's a handsome chap too... the dog that is lol:smilewinkgrin:
> 
> I would have liked to try one of the obedience classes, my baby can do the stuff on the first one, he used to 'fetch' too but hasn't done that since he was about 2 years old lol... never mind, he'll be strutting his stuff at the Lido at the end of Aug in the open show there


Hehe fine by me! I don't really expect anything to come of it. I don't think my girl will win;









She has a habit of dirtying herself lol!!

I live behind the lido


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Well seeing as you live behind it, you won't have far to go for the open show  my class is first thing and not sure I'll stay in there to watch the classes after but I'm hoping that I've got to go back 

As long as you keep your girl nice and clean you could be in with a chance, they seem to like the bigger babies  We took ours to the one in margam park last summer (piddling down rain and the place was like a swamp) not knowing anything about the so called fun shows we let ours enjoy themselves, they were upto their armpits in mud lol... needless to say they didn't get a place... judge didn't even want to touch them lol

This is our big baby


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

shazalhasa said:


> Well seeing as you live behind it, you won't have far to go for the open show  my class is first thing and not sure I'll stay in there to watch the classes after but I'm hoping that I've got to go back


I'll drop in for a look!


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

lol I've edited the above post while you were posting yours


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

shazalhasa said:


> Well seeing as you live behind it, you won't have far to go for the open show  my class is first thing and not sure I'll stay in there to watch the classes after but I'm hoping that I've got to go back
> 
> As long as you keep your girl nice and clean you could be in with a chance, they seem to like the bigger babies  We took ours to the one in margam park last summer (piddling down rain and the place was like a swamp) not knowing anything about the so called fun shows we let ours enjoy themselves, they were upto their armpits in mud lol... needless to say they didn't get a place... judge didn't even want to touch them lol
> 
> This is our big baby


Lol!!

I won't be taking her to the one in the lido. She'll have just finished her season and by my calculations she'll be fine to go to the Gnoll in September :yesnod:

Aw he's gorgeous!!


----------



## Lucysmom (Feb 13, 2009)

See you all there me and my big husky jessie
I went last year it was a good fun afternoon

hugs

Rachel and the gang!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Lucysmom said:


> See you all there me and my big husky jessie
> I went last year it was a good fun afternoon
> 
> hugs
> ...


I have to miss out on it this year  My sister's birthday is on Monday but she's having a family meal Sunday (she's agoraphobic so this took her ages to plan) :cursing:


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

I think it's quite safe to say that my OH will defo be taking Monty up there as the pups could be here today so no need for him to stay home... I'll have them all to myself


----------



## Lucysmom (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi girls,
Is it the 6th or the 26th lol dont want to turn up on the wrong day


best wishes

Rachel and the gang!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Lucysmom said:


> Hi girls,
> Is it the 6th or the 26th lol dont want to turn up on the wrong day
> 
> best wishes
> ...


It's the 6th xx

I've found out the meal is at 12pm so it would be finished by 2 at the latest. Do you think I could still make it up and enter or would it be too late?


----------



## Lucysmom (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi Sequeena,
You could phone the organisers I am sure that they would let you enter by phone if you explain. its a fun show and all for charity so I dont see a problem.
I have entered open shows late in the past. Are you going to next sundays bridgend show?

I entered that late too.

hugs

Rachel


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Lucysmom said:


> Hi Sequeena,
> You could phone the organisers I am sure that they would let you enter by phone if you explain. its a fun show and all for charity so I dont see a problem.
> I have entered open shows late in the past. Are you going to next sundays bridgend show?
> 
> ...


Thanks! I will phone them, I do hope I can join in. If not I'll bring the dogs up anyway just to have fun 
I didn't realise there was one in Bridgend! Whereabouts is it?


----------



## Lucysmom (Feb 13, 2009)

sorry I didnt get back to you last night the open show is in Llanharan Communtiy Centre It would be closed for entries by now but you could still come along.
Its all variety classes so should be fun.


hugs

Rachel and the gang!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Lucysmom said:


> sorry I didnt get back to you last night the open show is in Llanharan Communtiy Centre It would be closed for entries by now but you could still come along.
> Its all variety classes so should be fun.
> 
> hugs
> ...


I might come along for a look, thanks!

I've managed to switch things round so I am able to go to the dog show tomorrow - looking forward to meeting who's going!! Just look for me chasing a big black dog


----------



## Lucysmom (Feb 13, 2009)

It was a nice afternoon and there was a great turnout big classes but it was all for fun. Jessie didnt get anywhere. 

looks like most people enjoyed


hugs

Rachel and the gang!


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

I was watching over my babies but my OH went there, I hear the judge was picking small dogs for everything... even the over 15inch class lol


----------

